# HID FLASHLIGHT REVIEW



## MT7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I saw an video review of the SureFire HellFighter on youtube and it's beam looks awesome,but the price is way too expensive for me 
What is the advantage of a HID flashlight as the Hellfighter at Led flashlight as the surefire fury? and what is the advantage of a led flashlight at HID flashlight?
can someone give me a link to a review (with beam shots) of a good HID lamp that its price less than 150$ (of course that I want this flashlight to be better than a same price led flashlight...)
And another question-can someone give me a good company of HID flashlight? because I see that Olight,Fenix and Led Lenser doesen't have any HID flashlights (why?)....
thanks advance =)


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 5, 2012)

HID flashlights can be extremely bright but their main advantage is in small source size. This means that with a big reflector you can get monstrously big throw. LED flashlights can be made as bright, but it involves several large emitters, which won't send light as far in a same-size body. HID lights usually cannot be quickly turned off and on again. Do you want a wall of light or a spear of light?


----------



## MT7 (Mar 5, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> HID flashlights can be extremely bright but their main advantage is in small source size. This means that with a big reflector you can get monstrously big throw. LED flashlights can be made as bright, but it involves several large emitters, which won't send light as far in a same-size body. HID lights usually cannot be quickly turned off and on again. Do you want a wall of light or a spear of light?


 OK,thank you very much....so why doesn't Led Lenser,fenix and olight make HID flashlight? 
Ha,and another question,can you give me a link to a review (with beam shots) of a good HID lamp that its price less than 150$ (the SureFire Hell Fighter is seen awesome in the video reviews on YouTube,but the price is more than 1000$ and it's too expensive for me...
thanks again =)


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 5, 2012)

Most people are fine with 100-400 lumens, which is solid LED territory. It's like asking why Toyota doesn't make jet fighters. Not their expertise, or their market. Poke around the HID/etc forum to find what you're looking for, since you won't tell me.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 5, 2012)

Most manufacturers don't make HIDs as they're not cheap and don't sell in big numbers. Aside from that, a standard 35 watt HID is too bright for any use in any urban or suburban setting; with a hotspot that projects for half a mile and a spillbeam much wider than a standard flashlight, you need a very large empty area to turn it on at all.

Search "Stanley HID 0109" over on Amazon for a very good $70, 35 watt HID.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 6, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> Aside from that, a standard 35 watt HID is too bright for any use in any urban or suburban setting; with a hotspot that projects for half a mile and a spillbeam much wider than a standard flashlight, you need a very large empty area to turn it on at all.



I agree. HIDs are good for search & rescue. They are also big and a bit scary - the bulb gets very hot. I use my LED flashlights daily to look for stuff around the house, and to locate my dog on night walks. The HID only comes out when there's strange activity down the road and I want to turn the night into day. In that context, it really works. Teenagers, hoons, drunks...they leave in 15 seconds. Maybe they think only police have such bright lights, I don't know.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha.. that's a good one Julian. In small Singapore its the other way around. When you turn on the HID all strangers and policeman come to your target thinking wtf is that thing!

Anyway, for beginner start from an LED and gradually upgrade to HID otherwise you'll loose the fun... Search around using google and you're able to learn more MT7.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 6, 2012)

JulianP said:


> I agree. HIDs are good for search & rescue. They are also big and a bit scary - the bulb gets very hot. I use my LED flashlights daily to look for stuff around the house, and to locate my dog on night walks. The HID only comes out when there's strange activity down the road and I want to turn the night into day. In that context, it really works. Teenagers, hoons, drunks...they leave in 15 seconds. Maybe they think only police have such bright lights, I don't know.



more often than not, the police around here see my HIDs and wonder why they DON'T have anything that bright! even at the station for SAR ops, all they have is halogen and LED. i've been thinking of a mod worthy of their use, maybe get some of my taxes back!


----------

